# Sudocrem for Vaginal Infection



## Fionajane

Hi,

Sorry to bother you very kind ladies again.

Can you tell me if it would be ok to use Sudocrem for a vaginal infection, to help ease the 'nippyness'?

Thank you very much,

Fiona


----------



## oink

Hi

If you have an infection you should have treatment from your GP. I'm not sure what 'nippyness' is but whatever needs treatment should be from your GP. Sudocream won't cause any harm but I doubt it will treat the problem either

Take care x


----------



## Fionajane

Thanks Oink,

I've just finished a 5 day treatment for Bacterial Vaginosis from my GP.

When I spoke to my midwife about BV, she said they normally didn't treat it, and won't re-test me for it.

I was hoping this is just the after effects of the treatment? 

Fiona


----------

